# Mass Sightings Over NM Part 2



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

After the first wave of sightings yet another wave of amazing encounterswould spread across Colorado. A total of four UFO’s were reported between 23:20 and 23:25. One incident occurred at Grand Junction, Colorado and involved a total of six lights again these lights were white in colour. 

Either after or before this event six white lights were also seen over Silverthorne, Colorado the witness recalled the white lights came toward the house in a completely straight line. The witness was with her husband and they both watched the lights float over a mountain range to the east of their home. They both reported that the end lights suddenly turned red and disappeared right before their eyes.

As well as white lights a report came in from Sedalia, Colorado of a group of 5 extremely bright yellow lights. Two people on a walk witnessed this strange event and reported it to the NUFORC as follows - "A friend and I were walking in a mostly southerly direction along a trail which follows Trout Creek, approximately 4 miles South of Deckers, CO. I was looking towards the moon, which was mostly covered by clouds at the time, when I saw a bright yellowish light which disappeared almost immediately upon my sighting it, my first instinct was that it was a meteor or very large "falling star" and remember saying WOW and then when it disappeared (into a cloud probably?), was starting to ask "did you see that?" when it reappeared followed by 4 additional, equally spaced, equally sized lights moving extremely fast from the Northwest towards the Southeast. My friend also saw the lights after they reappeared and we watched until they disappeared over the Rampart Range. We did disagree about 2 things when we compared remembered details. I thought the lights were in a sort of chevron pattern with 4 lights making up one leg and 1 light down from the point making up the other, he thought it was a straight line. I remember joking at the time that maybe "our" geese had headlights cause I didn't know what we really did see. The other detail we differed on was that I thought the lights were yellowish to white and steady, while he thought they were more yellowish red also steady. We commented on the total silence during the entire event, and both noticed there were no other planes visible until approximately 10 minutes after the lights were out of our view. We were in a valley where any type of jet or plane can be heard long before it is visible. We also agreed that there was no visible craft, we merely saw lights, far below the normal jet space and moving far too rapidly to be small planes or helicopters-that we know of. I'm fairly sure it's an unrelated coincidence, but approximately 40 seconds after we lost sight of the lights, we heard 2 rather muffled rumbles, maybe 2 seconds apart. It was probably thunder, but if so it was the only thunder we heard. That, too, is not terribly unusual in that area."

Another different colour sighting occurred in Boulder, Colorado as around the same time, seconds before or possibly seconds after because of how quick the UFO’s are reported as flying it is very hard to put these sightings into chronological order. The event in Boulder involved four lights one of them was green and the others a sort of red or orange colour. The witness stated that the lights were going at a high speed in linear series beginning from near the ground (the mountains) moving almost in a straight upward.

But after all these events more were still to hit the state the first came with the white lights still out in force a total of four white lights were sighted over Monument Colorado. And were explained as being “star like” in appearance. The witness also recalled the lights being at a high altitude and going at a very high rate of speed travelling in a straight line one behind the other. The witness also stated that at first there were only three lights but seconds after the initial sighting the fourth trailed on behind the first three.


----------

